# Audio problems for Risen



## Berrah (Dec 3, 2006)

I recently got Risen developed by Piranha Bytes, but for some reason I can't hear any of the dialogue or voice audio. Any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Have you checked the options to make sure the audio is not set to off? Is your computer's audio set to off?

Is your speakers plugged in? (note that sometimes people do use headphones, and sometimes forget to plug back in )


----------



## Orlock (Oct 29, 2009)

I have exactly the same problem. I have sound during the introduction cutscene, but no sound plays in the game at all. Someone told me that i's a DIrectX compatibility issue. Is your Graphics Card compatible with direct X 9.1?


----------

